# GuitarsCanada.com Guitar Straps



## GuitarsCanada

These are high quality Levy's straps. This model is 2" Polyester adjustable from 36" to 54". The logo is put on using a full colour sublimation process, not just a stamp so it's on there to stay.

One strap including shipping $25.00

Two straps including shipping $45.00

Payments can be made through PayPal, money order or cheque. Send me a PM for paypal email address or any information you require.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Here is a sample of a 3" x 10" bumper sticker. Pricing is not too bad. Depending on quantity ordered.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The straps are in !!!!

I need to find a suitable shipping package and then find out what the shipping costs are going to be. The straps themselves can be had for $18.50 plus shipping. Taking orders now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The bumper stickers are in too. They cost me $1.00 each, so if you want some of those, throw a few bucks in and I will send those with the straps.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Orders are flying in, get yours while the supply lasts.


----------



## Guest

So, I have one over my shoulder right now, and let me tell ya's, the picture did NOT do these things justice.
Very soft... very smooth.... but they seem to be VERY well made. Sturdy reinforcement stitching at the pressure points. The adjuster is smooth, but has a good grip. 

This will be dependant on what guitar you're using, but on my Yamaha SLG100S, it just so happens that the Guitars Canada logo sits so it sort of seems to hang from my shoulder. A very good placement. On my Seagull A-Series "Folk", the logo starts further back on my shoulder, so people watching might not be able to read it at a glance.

Only one issue I foresee.... If your end-pin jack is bigger than 'standard', you're going to have a BUGGER of a time making the strap fit on, and as they're fabric, you won't be able to cut them to adjust for needing a bigger hole. On my Seagulls it was a very tight fit. Much bigger and there would have been issues.


I'll tell ya, these things are a STEAL at this price, so get 'em and get 'em quick!!


----------



## ne1roc

ClintonHammond said:


> So, I have one over my shoulder right now, and let me tell ya's, the picture did NOT do these things justice.
> Very soft... very smooth.... but they seem to be VERY well made. Sturdy reinforcement stitching at the pressure points. The adjuster is smooth, but has a good grip.
> 
> This will be dependant on what guitar you're using, but on my Yamaha SLG100S, it just so happens that the Guitars Canada logo sits so it sort of seems to hang from my shoulder. A very good placement. On my Seagull A-Series "Folk", the logo starts further back on my shoulder, so people watching might not be able to read it at a glance.
> 
> Only one issue I foresee.... If your end-pin jack is bigger than 'standard', you're going to have a BUGGER of a time making the strap fit on, and as they're fabric, you won't be able to cut them to adjust for needing a bigger hole. On my Seagulls it was a very tight fit. Much bigger and there would have been issues.
> 
> 
> I'll tell ya, these things are a STEAL at this price, so get 'em and get 'em quick!!


That was quick. I should have ordered 2?


----------



## Guest

Or three or four or more! They're great straps and would be the PERFECT Stocking Stuffer for any guitar player.

And well, the more we spread the word around, the more people we'll have visiting our forum... and the more the merrier!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ClintonHammond said:


> Or three or four or more! They're great straps and would be the PERFECT Stocking Stuffer for any guitar player.
> 
> And well, the more we spread the word around, the more people we'll have visiting our forum... and the more the merrier!


You heard the man !! I only ordered 100 so get them while they last.


----------



## Guest

How many you got left?

Putting a count down in this thread might help spur on some people currently on-the-fence.....

;-)


----------



## Kenmac

I'll be making out my money order this evening and sending it your way. Looking forward to trying out these straps.


----------



## Rumble_b

I'm glad I put my order in right away!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

For all those that ordered a strap thru PayPal this week, they will be going out tomorrow.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Pricing*

I am going to have to revise the pricing a tad on the straps. I shipped out 5 today and it averaged $8.00 per package. I am pricing these things as close to cost as possible so the recent shipping costs are putting it out of range. The first few were much lower, I think its the packing I used this time. Had to fold the straps too many times. 

Plus payments through PayPal gets skimmed for $1.50 as well. So here is the new pricing.

One strap including shipping $25.00

Two straps including shipping $45.00

If you are using PayPal please add $1.00

All orders that have been placed so far will not need to be changed. I will ship the straps out.

They are nice straps, well worth the price.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

oops
I guess I owe you $4.00...cheque is in the mail...LOL...when I get around to ordering bumper stickers i will include extra $
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Guest

"payments through PayPal gets skimmed"
There isn't a bank in North America that won't do a money transfer from one email address to another, for way less than what PayPal costs.... and it's WAY more secure!

It's the best way to fly!

"$8.00 per package"
For standard Canada Post shipping?!?! Wow.... Are you sure you're not using some nearly over-night rate? 

,-)


----------



## simescan

I sent the money order before I saw this post,...I O U $4:00...........


----------



## GuitarsCanada

simescan said:


> I sent the money order before I saw this post,...I O U $4:00...........



No, if you sent it already don't worry about it. We will go from here


----------



## Geek

Got my strap and bumpersticker today. This is one nice strap, significantly better quality than the one I got in the store for the same price.

Thanks GC! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## ne1roc

Got mine today. I have always used leather straps. This one is very comfortable and looks great! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Glad to hear you like them, they really are pretty nice straps.


----------



## Rumble_b

Hopefully mine will be here tomorrow!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ClintonHammond said:


> "payments through PayPal gets skimmed"
> There isn't a bank in North America that won't do a money transfer from one email address to another, for way less than what PayPal costs.... and it's WAY more secure!
> 
> It's the best way to fly!
> 
> "$8.00 per package"
> For standard Canada Post shipping?!?! Wow.... Are you sure you're not using some nearly over-night rate?
> 
> ,-)


Anybody that wants to do the email money transfer just PM me. Lot easier for both parties. yes, standard parcel post. The stupid thing is that on a lot of them the express was like 5 cents or 10 cents more, some were a dollar more. Anything that was 5 or 10 cents I sent express.


----------



## Geek

ClintonHammond said:


> "payments through PayPal gets skimmed"
> There isn't a bank in North America that won't do a money transfer from one email address to another, for way less than what PayPal costs.... and it's WAY more secure!
> 
> It's the best way to fly!


True that Clinton!

Too darn many Canucks want to use bank transfers... the hell I'm paying $20 for say, a $15 purchase.

Everyone needs a PayPal :wink:


----------



## Guest

Way to miss the point "Geek".

E-mail Money Transfers beat Paypal hands down!


----------



## Geek

Of course, I have to misread it 

Tell me which bank does this magic... neither my Credit Union, TD or Royal will do this for under $20 

State Bank of India is the lowest at $8.

** edit after Cinton's response below to avoid clogging thread **

Thanks! I was thinking SWIFT transfers.

Apologies all for the hijack. We now return you to glorifying these great straps


----------



## Guest

*Edit... regarding cost of Email Money Transfers Read this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_Money_Transfer

So I road tested one of the straps @ Open Mic last night.... They're gonna be prizes in the new year, so I thought I'd tease the players. It's a really nice strap, in a I-put-it-on-and-forgot-about--it kinda way.

Well worth the $!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ClintonHammond said:


> *Edit... regarding cost of Email Money Transfers Read this
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_Money_Transfer
> 
> So I road tested one of the straps @ Open Mic last night.... They're gonna be prizes in the new year, so I thought I'd tease the players. It's a really nice strap, in a I-put-it-on-and-forgot-about--it kinda way.
> 
> Well worth the $!!!


Excellent news !! Taking orders !!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Clinton..I hope you had the logo showing...LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Guest

Course.... When it wasn't hidden under my collar.... I may have mentioned, that on my SLG100s, the logo sits really high on my shoulder... I fear it was probably covered most of the time.

I hope to be able to provide pics of them in action in the new year.


----------



## Rumble_b

Just got mine!! Very nice strap. Just gotta get used it wearing it the right way. I've always worn my straps backwards.


----------



## Guest

"I've always worn my straps backwards."
Why?


----------



## Rumble_b

ClintonHammond said:


> "I've always worn my straps backwards."
> Why?



I really don't know. I guess I just put it on that way once(probably about 13-14 years ago) and just kept it. It's not inside out but the adjuster sits out front(left hand side). Everyone I know always has the adjuster behind them. So if I wear it my normal way the logo would be on my back not out front. But I can adjust, if I start to wear them the right way there would be a lot more straps out there I could buy. Some just don't work the way I wear it.


----------



## Chito

Got mine today. Very nice lookin' strap. And comfie too!! Thanks GC!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Your welcome, Chito. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Kenmac

Well mine finally arrived today and I have to agree with what the others have been saying. It's a comfortable, high quality strap and I now wish I bought more than one. I was using a Fender strap with my "Rosie" guitar before but this is much better IMO. Here's a picture of Rosie modelling the strap. :wink:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Strap looks great. Plenty more here. Send in an order


----------



## RIFF WRATH

got my straps on Fri.....very pleased with the quality...the only drawback is the spelling mistake...must have been first offs....mine say foreskin instead of forum...they still look good tho...
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Tarbender

Got mine Christmas Eve.. a great stocking stuffer that never made it to the stocking. Looks, feels and works great!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Hope everyone is enjoying the straps. I have plenty left from the first order if anyone is interested. $25.00 shipped anywhere in Canada. Also, remember that anyone booking travel through me (TravelOnly) recieves a free GC guitar strap as a bonus.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Guitar straps still available. Place your order now. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Are straps still available?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Straps are still available, yes.


----------



## rockinbluesfan

OK who do I contact?


----------



## Chito

rockinbluesfan said:


> OK who do I contact?


^^^^ The guy who says the straps are still available. Send him a private message.


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Yes i know - is it the travel only link?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Send me a PM and I will give you the details on how to send payment etc. Ot you can use PayPal by clicking on the dontation tab at the top left of the forum. Just put in "guitar strap" in the item area on the paypal screen.


----------



## Stratocaster

Are these still available?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Still a good supply of straps available if anyone wants one.


----------



## al3d

Can we see a pict of the straps?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

al3d said:


> Can we see a pict of the straps?


Go to the very first post on this thread. Picture is there.


----------



## vasthorizon

Is this still available?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

vasthorizon said:


> Is this still available?


Plenty of straps available. See details on the first post of this thread.


----------



## bluesmostly

Hi guitarscanada, I would like to buy a strap but I don't see the 'donate' button on the main page...ps. pm me please I probably won't remember to check back here for a while...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

bluesmostly said:


> Hi guitarscanada, I would like to buy a strap but I don't see the 'donate' button on the main page...ps. pm me please I probably won't remember to check back here for a while...


PM sent. I guess the donate button thing wont work anymore for the straps. if anyone wants one just PM me for the details.


----------



## BLUES FAN

*i got one*

Very very comfortable strap.Logo is pretty cool too.I didnt know you had them bumper stickers .I think I will buy one for my acoustic guitar case.I think it would look cool there.


----------



## Jessaveryja

Are there more available?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Jessaveryja said:


> Are there more available?


Straps are available, just go to the GC Frontpage and click on the order button lower right hand side of the page


----------



## puckhead

might as well drop this picture here, too.
Thank you, sir!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GC Straps added to store. $21.95 Shipped

The GC Guitar Strap - $21.95 : GuitarsCanShop, The GC Gear Depot

Got some t-shirts on order as well. Should be in by the end of next week.


----------

